# FlatHeads...Joey Welch



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

*FlatHeads Joey Welch*

Got a chance to slip in a quick trip this afternoon. Put 2 in the boat and missed 2. Water was 65deg.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Nice. Water temps like that you can catch them consistently day or night!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Good job, bream as bait???


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Big boys, nice!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks Guy's. 

Yes. Fishing with bream today. They never touched the live ones though. The biggest was on a bream head and the other was on fillets.


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

With that water moving like it is live or dead will be good. Good job olé buddy.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice ! I think that I have only caught 1 flathead on dead bait.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Great job on the fish and the fish/man selfie!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Steve them old birds were gobbling all around me up there yesterday.


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

Bout to call you


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

jlw1972 said:


> Thanks Guy's.
> 
> Yes. Fishing with bream today. They never touched the live ones though. The biggest was on a bream head and the other was on fillets.


Really, that's good to know, may try it next time...


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

jcoss15 said:


> Really, that's good to know, may try it next time...


I don't think I've caught a flathead this year on a live bait. So far they have all been on cut shad or cut bream. But it will probably change when the water gets a little warmer.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

From my experience, i've had good luck using cut bream for flatheads day or night until after they have spawned. After the spawn it's all live bait from there!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Pretty good read.

http://katchaser.stormpages.com/flattips.html


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

jlw1972 said:


> Pretty good read.
> 
> http://katchaser.stormpages.com/flattips.html



Good article.....inspired me to go make a trot line and some new bush hooks!


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

jlw1972 said:


> Pretty good read.
> 
> http://katchaser.stormpages.com/flattips.html


Robby is a good buddy of mine and possibly one of the best and most respecting flathead fishermen in the country. Hes caught countless flatheads over 60lbs on rod n reel releasing 100% of them over the years.


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

Awesome! Hoping the water will come down a little here. I am ready to go!!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Fished for a couple hours this afternoon. Couldn't stay long, got to work in the morning around the house. Put 2 in the boat. Decided to kill these. I've got friends coming over tomorrow and were eating fish.

























Back on the trailer at 9:15.

Cathunter talked me in to trying khale hooks. First time I've ever fished them and no complaints. 2 bites and 2 in the boat. Hard to beat that.

Tensaw River Fish.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

jlw1972 said:


> Fished for a couple hours this afternoon. Couldn't stay long, got to work in the morning around the house. Put 2 in the boat. Decided to kill these. I've got friends coming over tomorrow and were eating fish.
> 
> View attachment 497929
> 
> ...


Props on them two. Fine looking whiskers :thumbsup:


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Good ones Joey !


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks. Wish we could have stayed longer.


----------

